# Cross Pens; Bloodwood and Ivory



## ElMostro (Dec 3, 2008)

Here are my latest Cross pens.  Both are made from "Eugene's Ivory and Bloodwood and both have a CA finish.  Thanks for looking.
Eugene.

The first one is a standard Sierra:







The next one is a Gold Jr. Gent.  The blodwood was X cut


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 3, 2008)

Beautiful pens! Nice detail. Do you get a good response on them?


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 3, 2008)

Steve, hello and thanks for the compliment.  Response to these is very good.  I took 5 of the Sierras and 5 of the Jr. Gents to a show this past weekend and sold out on the Gents and sold 4 of the Sierras.



akbar24601 said:


> Beautiful pens! Nice detail. Do you get a good response on them?


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 3, 2008)

That's fantastic! What is an amalgam-mutt blank?


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 3, 2008)

akbar24601 said:


> That's fantastic! What is an amalgam-mutt blank?



Definition of "Amalgam-Mutt" = Blanks are made with Alumilite and wood burls or other materials, once turned the blank will be part wood or other material and part Alumilite. (Amalgam =Mixture + Mutt = mixed breed = "Amalgam-Mutt").


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aaaahhhh. Got it, thank you.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## george (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow. Great work.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 3, 2008)

They look good Eugene.  Have you considered shortening your cross to become a medical cross instead of religious?  When I see them, I instantly think red cross.  Perhaps some nice euro's with medical clips on them.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 3, 2008)

Eugene, both are nice but that bloodwood Jr Gent is sweet, I wish I had the time and finances I'll bet those would sell around here.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice pair of pens.


----------



## desertyellow (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful work.


----------

